# First Sig Request



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone would like to make me a sig that includes the repo man from Repo! the Genetic Opera in a noir setting, and maybe a cool saying to go along with it? If it can't be done I understand though. 

Thanks in advance,
Daphne


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea who or what I am looking for. could I get some reference pics?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

http://www.firstshowing.net/2008/first-full-trailer-for-darren-lynn-bousmans-repo-the-genetic-opera/

Perhaps the image here with text saying "He Always Has A Way of Finding You"

EDIT: http://wearemoviegeeks.com/2008/11/repo-the-genetic-opera-a-movie-you-need-to-see/

Or the second picture down from the top here


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

I love it! Thanks muchly


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

That is pretty damn kick-ass Toxic


----------

